# Kijiji



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't understand 

I have a few items for sale at KIJIJI and got 2 e-mails expressing interest. So I e-mailed them my phone number and one guy called me 10 minutes later all exited, wanting to buy the thing unseen.
I convinced him to have a look at it first thing in the morning and gave him my address etc. 
E-mailed the second guy and told him that another guy was looking at it tomorrow morning, but for him to give me a call at around 11 am.
Waited for guy #1 for over an hour and finally called the second guy and told him it was still available. He came over, looked at it but unfortunately it didn't fit him properly (Motorcycle Jacket).

Why do people go through the trouble of contacting a seller and getting all exited about buying something, making an appointment to see it and then don't show up and don't even call with a reason .
I think that is the height of ignorance and bad manners 

This is not the first time this has happened to me and it is the reason I no longer hold an item for someone without a deposit. 

What is it that I'm missing here ?


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

Probably had to tell his wife about the purchase and got denied..just a guess but i know a few people who went to buy stuff from kijiji and didn't get it because the other half was unaware the item was for sale and when the buyer showed up a domestic fight started in front of them over said item....exit stage right quietly


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Sasquatch said:


> I don't understand
> 
> Why do people go through the trouble of contacting a seller and getting all exited about buying something, making an appointment to see it and then don't show up and don't even call with a reason .
> I think that is the height of ignorance and bad manners
> ...


There seems to be a lot of people on Kijji that play games with the seller.
I've had buyers tell me they were going to show up on such a day at such a time and they never show up...but I've had others that were serious and bought the items that I was selling. 
Some are looking for bargains and try to lowball you. Others just ask a lot of questions and waste your time. 

It's the luck of the draw..and if you advertise enough items..you learn the ropes to separate the ones that are just playing on line because they have nothing better to do..and the ones that are actually looking for that item.

I never give out my phone number..just the email..because some of them will call you at odd hours, ask you a bunch of dumb questions then indicate that they might show up..and they never do.


----------



## Sasquatch (Jan 28, 2012)

carverman said:


> There seems to be a lot of people on Kijji that play games with the seller.
> I've had buyers tell me they were going to show up on such a day at such a time and they never show up...but I've had others that were serious and bought the items that I was selling.
> Some are looking for bargains and try to lowball you. Others just ask a lot of questions and waste your time.
> 
> ...


Very good point ! Maybe it would be best to limit the contact to e-mail only 

It's just that I would never not keep an appointment and not even call to cancel. 
It's called common courtesy, which unfortunately is disappearing at an alarming rate


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I think you get a little bit of impulse buying when you list things on Kijiji, so you need to just live with it. It is annoying. Usually a real buyer comes out of the crowd, as long as you have priced it right.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Whenever I sell on Kijiji, I always give my phone number, but I don't wait for anyone.

Cash is king. I usually get bidding wars going like I did for my previous iPhone.

If you want it - show me you want it.

I sell to the quickest/closest/highest bidder.

Whoever can get me the money I want in the quickest amount of time.

And people on Kijiji are vultures. I always explicitly say in my postings that the price is firm. The second I get a lower offer, I just hang up.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

I sell a lot on there. First come first served. I tell people that and the story either changes to oh I'll call you back and of course they never do, or all of a sudden they can be there in 10 min


----------



## doc987 (Nov 23, 2011)

What is it that I'm missing here ? 

That's because you're not dealing with the most upstanding members of the community. Mostly these Kijiji trolls are looking to save 2 dollars on a used piece of junk and will relentlessly attempt to talk you down even more when they get to your door. Whenever you want to get rid of something of minimal value, it's better just to donate to charity and not waste your time. JMHO.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

jamesbe said:


> I sell a lot on there. First come first served. I tell people that and the story either changes to oh I'll call you back and of course they never do, or all of a sudden they can be there in 10 min


+1 I do the same thing. 

You will notice this happens a lot on kijiji. What you need to do is tell the buyer you are calling them 1 hour before they arrive, to confirm they are still coming. This usually helps everytime.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

KaeJS said:


> W
> 
> I sell to the quickest/closest/highest bidder.
> 
> ...


So just like the buyers, the sellers play games as well.

But I agree about the so called bargain hunters.
I've setup my ads in some cases where the item is unique and I don't want negotiations or bidding wars.. "firm price, serious inquiries and no low ballers please" to stem the flow of idiots out there that test the waters. 

At least it's less annoying to reply by email than to have to answer the phone at 10pm at night because you get a call from some prospect, asking more questions on what you have already stated in the ad with the picture(s) ...ie: "this square peg you are selling..will it fit in a round hole?" 

You answer that stupid question and then they manage to come up with another one.."will you be willing to take $x for it..is that your bottom price?...can I come over to your place and try it out?..what happens if it doesn't work..can I bring it back?...
...by this time you know you are wasting your time talking to an idiot that is having some fun with you..because then they say "ok thanks" and hang up.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

It's a game, don't get your emotions involved and some people buy and sell items on craigslist as professionals and they will always try to lowball you. Depending on whether or not your item is hot , you can choose to ignore them. Iphone is hot, you don't need to answer lowballs. 

Appliances, furnitures and used clothing are not, so the best way to counter lowballs is to counter offer a price, usually they lowball your offer so that you'd meet in the middle. Don't worry, they won't go away. Always negotiate before the meeting and always have them call you before they leave to meet. If the person says they'd take the price asked without negotiation, tell them that the price is firm before they leave for the meeting. Otherwise, they'll bring out the excuse of "I only brought this much with me" or some other bull.

Usually, the person stopped contacting you because they found someone else with the same item at a lower price.

Remember, it's just business. Nothing personal. Oh and check Priceconomics. With that website on, it's a buyer's market out there. I used to be able to buy from ebay/amazon and sell stuff at a higher price in craigslist/kijij. Not anymore.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

doc987 said:


> What is it that I'm missing here ?
> 
> That's because you're not dealing with the most upstanding members of the community. *Mostly these Kijiji trolls are looking to save 2 dollars on a used piece of junk and will relentlessly attempt to talk you down even more when they get to your door. * Whenever you want to get rid of something of minimal value, it's better just to donate to charity and not waste your time. JMHO.


Well, i just bought a little 10watt used guitar amp on Kijji from a seller and talked to them by email (#1 ..is it still available) then the phone number and the address. I phoned 1/2 hour before I left home to drive across the city 34km each way to make sure I wasn't wasting my time as well and they were home. They priced the item at $25 which was a fair price and stated that it was "in good working order". I picked it up and brought it home and had to spray some
scratchy controls on it..but otherwise it is working as stated. 

So it depends entirely on what you are selling. If you are selling a high priced item asking several hundred for it..it may take a long time for the right buyer to contact you..and Kijiji offering free ads (unless you pay to have your ad hotlisted, will automatically move the ads away from the first page, after the first 24hrs, so the buyers have
to spend more time scrolling through pages and pages of ads.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

Sasquatch said:


> I don't understand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think some people see something on kijiji, and THEY WANT IT, and they want no one else to get it.
After you tell them, you'll hold it for them; then they think about it (buyer remorse) and are not interested anymore.

I just play on that and say, well i got someone else interested.. so first person to come to my door with cash gets it.
They are usually over within 20 minutes.

people are funny, but no sense getting frustrated.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Speaking of buying/selling.
What's a good way for me to get rid of large amount of plates, utensils, pots and pans?

Is the price of these 0? or can I at least get 25 cents each?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Causalien said:


> Speaking of buying/selling.
> What's a good way for me to get rid of large amount of plates, utensils, pots and pans?
> 
> Is the price of these 0? or can I at least get 25 cents each?


It depends on what kind of plates and utensils. If they are Zeller's
quality and are not any specifc brand name. I doubt that you can get much for
them or even any interest. It may be just a garage sale item or if you
don't want to hang around all day at a garage sale... perhaps just dropping the 
metal pots off at the nearest metal recycler?

But if the plates are WEDGEWOOD quality(ie: your grandmother's), and the pots Stainless-copper bottom Agostina quality..you can advertise that....and ask what you think is fair. 

Now there are places that will take used items (Value Village) and any thrift store since most people on welfare can't afford wedgewood or agostina prices on eating utensils. But these are drop offs, so don't expect to get something
for them.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

How much is your time worth? If the stuff is cheap and low value like lower quality dollar store silverware etc, I wouldn't bother. Just toss or donate it. I too try to keep things in email. I find giving out my phone number attracts tire kickers. email forces them to be serious, or not. And yes, you have to be prepared to bargain a bit on the price. Ask yourself if you want to sell the item or not. If a buyer shows up with cash in their hand, as long as the offer is in the ballpark of what I was asking, I'll usually let him have it. Then the item is gone and I've freed up that space in the house. If you are a seller, please respond to your emails when buyers pose questions. I see some ads are still up on the site, days/weeks after I emailed the seller to ask a question. No response. Why have they posted stuff if they can't even answer basic questions?


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

We have sold so much stuff on Kijiji and usually very quickly with little to no hassle. Last year sold a 10 year old Weber BBQ in one day and had 30 emails about it before I deleted the ad. Last month sold a 5 year old Bugaboo stroller for $600 and we paid $988 for it, not bad depreciation for a very well used stroller! I even sold a used trailer hitch for $100 that I was going to just give away because I thought there was no way anyone would buy it.

Biggest item sold was my boat a few year ago, sold for $26k. That one took a few weeks.

GREAT website!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Last year I needed an extra phone for my cordless set. I called one seller who was asking $29 (original price $159 for a selectable 2-line phone). Before arranging a meeting place, I found another seller who was asking $130. I called to make sure it was the same one and when he confirmed, I asked whether he had made a mistake in the pricing. He got all pissed off.

I bought it from the first seller for $25. I suspect the second seller was in business of selling online.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

kcowan said:


> called to make sure it was the same one and when he confirmed, I asked whether he had made a mistake in the pricing. He got all pissed off.
> 
> I bought it from the first seller for $25. I suspect the second seller was in business of selling online.


Some sellers are a bit unrealistic with their pricing others are more reasonable. ..lets face it a piece of used eqt that is still servicable and no defects is worth 50% or even less and that is a fair price..but some sellers just want to get rid of something that has been lying around. I was looking for a backup printer and printhead for my
Canon printer...I found a few and the price of mine new was $150 a few years ago, so I wasn't prepared to pay more than $60 to $70 dollars for a used one.

I found one in Toronto and one in Alberta..but the shipping costs of a 20lb printer would cost more than what it's worth..but eventually I found one in Ottawa for $25 because the printhead was clogged..and I bought it. 
I cleaned the print head and tested the printer and now it works fine for me.


----------



## tombiosis (Dec 18, 2010)

I use kijiji all the time...you tend to get used to weeding out the idiots. I usually try and arrange to meet up somewhere convenient for both parties, that way buyers won't know where you live. I also have a special email addy just for online wheeling and dealing.
There is also the site "usedottawa" and used "whatever city"...I prefer the interface on this to kijiji's, but kijiji gets more traffic.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I am actually surprised to hear you guys use Kijiji. In my mind I always thought Craigslist has a higher visitor volume and moves stuff quicker. 

The utensils are crap. I just don't like wasting stuff. I do have one Agostina pressure cooker though. 

Here's a trick I use to stalk for item on both Craig's and Kijiji. I have an account at ifttt.com and set it up to look for keywords of both website. It then send me a text message on the phone with the web link. Technology is magic.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

tombiosis said:


> There is also the site "usedottawa" and used "whatever city"...I prefer the interface on this to kijiji's, but kijiji gets more traffic.


Hmmm..didn't think about the security issue..but I'm not that paranoid yet...
yes Kijiji gets more traffic, but by percentage more tire kickers and time wasting
idiots as well. ie; What does it look like/describe it to me?...... (Look at the picture in the ad..stupid!).
Will you take xx for it?...(.NO the ad says FIRM on the price..duh!)..etc.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Causalien said:


> *I am actually surprised to hear you guys use Kijiji*. In my mind I always thought Craigslist has a higher visitor volume and moves stuff quicker.


It's good for a laugh..until you start to get frustrated with the tire kickers! Besides it's local and I don't want to drive
outside the city unless there is a pot of gold offered at 50% discount. (Gold plated chamber pot that Granny used)..
with no sentimental value attached of course. 



> The utensils are crap. I just don't like wasting stuff. *I do have one Agostina pressure cooker though. *


Take the utensils to GOODWILL if there is one near you. Advertise the 
Lagostina? pressure cooker..that is "good crap" and you should be
able to ask about half the price of new..or $50 which is the lesser amount.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I actually just double checked.
The pressure cooker says Lagostina. Is it just a ripoff of Agostina?


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

I have sold a few items on Kijiji/Craigslist. Here's what I found in general:


Do some research first and be realistic on price. A good starting point would be to look through other postings to find price points. 
The more patience you have, the more likely you will get your asking price. If you want to sell it fast, price it cheaper.
Buyers will generally try to hangle you down in person. If you are firm on the price, tell them that before they show up and be prepared to walk away.
Do not give out your number right away. Ask for their number.
The more descriptive your ad, the better.
Show your items outside the home if possible, like the garage or the trunk of your car.
Never promise to hold the item and tell them so.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Causalien said:


> I am actually surprised to hear you guys use Kijiji. In my mind I always thought Craigslist has a higher visitor volume and moves stuff quicker.
> 
> The utensils are crap. I just don't like wasting stuff. I do have one Agostina pressure cooker though.
> 
> Here's a trick I use to stalk for item on both Craig's and Kijiji. I have an account at ifttt.com and set it up to look for keywords of both website. It then send me a text message on the phone with the web link. Technology is magic.


You can also set up alerts on Kijiji that will deliver ads matching your criteria (keywords) to your inbox.

I find kijiji and usedottawa have more of *local* feel, at least in Ottawa. Craigslist is probably more popular in the States and I notice I do get spammed more often via Craigslist.


----------



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> Whenever I sell on Kijiji, I always give my phone number, but I don't wait for anyone.
> 
> Cash is king. I usually get bidding wars going like I did for my previous iPhone.
> 
> ...


 

Same here. When you are interested, you call and you show up. Haggling is okay but expect me to say no. 

The other way around; I'm always surprised by people selling stuff on Kijiji and not even mentioning a telephone number. Erm.... do you want my money or not?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Causalien said:


> Speaking of buying/selling.
> What's a good way for me to get rid of large amount of plates, utensils, pots and pans?
> 
> Is the price of these 0? or can I at least get 25 cents each?


I sold a pile of this stuff as a starter kit in a box for $20 or so. It came with all that stuff above. ( It was not expensive stuff either.)

A lady bought it for her son who was moving out, it was perfect for him.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

I like kijiji for things too large to ship. Otherwise, I tend to use eBay. 

I hate the tire kicker/lowballers. a bunch of kids that don't read the ads, they just offer 50% of your asking price for whatever you are selling. I always accept "sure - it's yours" and then never reply to them again - drives them batty.
One guy harrassed me so much over a car I was selling, I gave him a phoney address to pick it up 50 miles north of here. 

He rented a car dolly and drove up to an abandoned body shop. You waste my time, I waste yours.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

canabiz said:


> You can also set up alerts on Kijiji that will deliver ads matching your criteria (keywords) to your inbox.
> 
> I find kijiji and usedottawa have more of *local* feel, at least in Ottawa. Craigslist is probably more popular in the States and I notice I do get spammed more often via Craigslist.


I see, I didn't use that feature. That's why I get so many leads right away when posting on kijiji vs getting leads spread over a period of a week on Craigslist. Maybe Craigslist has the same feature, I just haven't bothered looking.


----------



## Tradesman (Dec 4, 2011)

I recently got into selling unwanted items on Kijiji. A few things I have learned.

1. If I want $100 for something. I list at $125. Everyone wants a deal, so I make them think they are getting one. Sometimes I'm even surprised and someone will pay the $125, more than I expected.

2. I will post an item and within 2 hours have 4 offers. I never respond to anyone until a full day. I've been burnt by accepting the first offer (below asking price) and then a day later I get an offer for say only 10% less asking price. 

3. I used to be a much nicer guy in regards to people not showing up when they say they would. As far as still honoring the agreement to sell to them. Now, if someone doesn't show up on the day and time they say, I consider the deal null and void. I'd had some people call/email later and are pretty choked when I say, "sorry I've sold it to someone else." But I can no longer be bothered with buyers who waste my time.

4. Before I post anything I do a search for the exact same item and see what the "competition" is. As far as price, quality, etc.

5. Lots of pictures! I post at least 4 or 5 for an item for different angles. I doesn't matter what the product is. 

6. I detailed description. For a desk I sold recently. I went onto staples website and got some inspiration for similar desks being sold. I good description goes a long ways. Makes your ad stand out from the, "Desk for sale . . . .$100"

Now (to my wife's displeasure) I find myself walking around the house and am always looking for the next item that we don't use that we could sell. It drives her crazy! 

Tradesman


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a lot of items to sell and don't have the time to doe the same due diligence as you tradesman.

What I find that works for me is to post with my iPhone with the minimal viable description, price and a pic. I will get bunch of emails about certain items so I add the answer to the questions to the item description as they come. 

Things are often sold before I get to the second phase where I take pictures in multiple angle in good lighting.

I even managed to give away some metal squeaky bedframe for free, which would've cost me $20 to have the Got-Junk people remove it for me.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Great post by tradesman - it's also worth noting that many of those same concepts also apply to selling on ebay. But the kijij process I find is much simpler and faster, less rules and restrictions etc.

It depends what you are selling - some larger, heavier, low-value items (ie. anvils and tires) are best sold on usedottawa, others such as quality, specialized collectibles that can be packed and shipped easily, are best placed on ebay.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Tradesman said:


> I recently got into selling unwanted items on Kijiji. A few things I have learned.
> 
> 1. If I want $100 for something. I list at $125. Everyone wants a deal, so I make them think they are getting one. Sometimes I'm even surprised and someone will pay the $125, more than I expected.


Everyone does that because most buyers expect a deal. However, I have found that a lot of sellers set the price right for the used item and there is very negotiation (none in most cases) necessary because the price is very low to begin with.
Now if you are going to sell "Grandmas gold plated chamber pot" (slightly used) and expect $500 for it because of sentimental value...buyers may get p*ssed off (pun intended) and not bother with your ad..or deliberately waste your time..because it is so re-DQ-lous. 



> 2. I will post an item and within 2 hours have 4 offers. I never respond to anyone until a full day. I've been burnt by accepting the first offer (below asking price) and then a day later I get an offer for say only 10% less asking price.


So that's your game..remind me not to buy anything from you...or maybe I'lll offer you 10% more than what you are expecting and not show up. 



> 3. I used to be a much nicer guy in regards to people not showing up when they say they would. As far as still honoring the agreement to sell to them. Now, if someone doesn't show up on the day and time they say, I consider the deal null and void. I'd had some people call/email later and are pretty choked when I say, "sorry I've sold it to someone else." But I can no longer be bothered with buyers who waste my time.


So you play games the same way they do?



> 6. I detailed description. For a desk I sold recently. I went onto staples website and got some inspiration for similar desks being sold. I good description goes a long ways. Makes your ad stand out from the, "Desk for sale . . . .$100"


_Rarely used desk for sale, made of the finest wormwood for my children, who abandoned interest in this handmade desk by my loving hands. I really hate to part with it, but finances dictate that I should. 
Now I am not going to accept just any offer, because it is such a special piece of furniture..but to a good home and somebody who appreciates fine quality..I will sacrifice it for a mere $100....although I will shed a tear <all the way to the bank of course>, when it's gone. _

Carver (pay me $25 for writing up your ad please) 



> Now (to my wife's displeasure) I find myself walking around the house and am always *looking for the next item that we don't use that we could sell. It drives her crazy*!
> 
> Tradesman


Obsessive Compulsive. Must be hard for the wife.


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

I've never sold on kijiji or craigslist, but I have bought a few things from craigslist:

My experience:

If the price is too high -- I pass. I too do searches of past pricing, and am not interested in bargaining you down to market.

Pictures and clarity make a world of difference.

If you don't respond, I'll assume it's sold. I buy the first acceptable item that is well priced. 

Cordial communications is key. If I feel I'm being hustled, I'm out. We're doing each other a favour on the deal, and I like to feel that way. If I want attitude, I can go to a department store . Treat me nicely and I'll do the same for you.

Now I've only bought infrequently, and am not a pro or arbitrage king. I'll avoid the ads that give me the impression the seller is. Maybe I'm the ideal buyer??? Do give me a way to contact you...and a reminder to call if I'm late or unable to come is a good idea. (I like to think I'd do this anyway -- but a polite reminder makes it more of a commitment I find).


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Almost fell for an escrow scam on Craigslist while buying an EOS 5D. I am glad greed didn't get to my head. Still, I was impressed by the sophistication of the scam.

Had to resort to some technical digging on the professional looking website and locating the person's physical location vs where he said he is.

The fact that the person writes perfectly structured English as well as giving a compelling story (military about to be deployed) really made the whole thing more legitimate. For those of you buying big items, make sure you only use escrow.com that is endorsed by ebay. Google it yourself and you should be fine.


----------



## Tradesman (Dec 4, 2011)

"However, I have found that a lot of sellers set the price right for the used item and there is very negotiation (none in most cases) necessary because the price is very low to begin with."

My experience is the exact opposite. When I started out listing items at the price I wanted I was still getting low balled. So I adjusted my approach accordingly.

"So that's your game..remind me not to buy anything from you...or maybe I'lll offer you 10% more than what you are expecting and not show up."

Meh I've never had to deal with that. Every buyer comes to my home, so if someone wanted to be like that to "get me" so to speak well I'm not really affected. Other than that fact it takes me another day to sell the item. Since I'm already at home and don't make plans for that hour window. 

"So you play games the same way they do?"

Hmmm I think you missed my point entirely. If a verbal or written contract is agreed upon, outlining a price and time of pickup for said item, then the person does not show up I consider that contract null and void. I move on to the next interested buyer. Nothing spiteful or vindictive about it. If the terms are not met, the contract is no longer valid.

"Carver (pay me $25 for writing up your ad please)"

Very creative and you are correct, you see those types of ads on the site. However I'm all business and do not price items higher because of any personal attachment. Or think my desk is for some reason more valuable for some personal reason. In that particular case I was downsizing my office and didn't actually want to sell the desk. But I didn't have much of a choice. Using a site like staples to emulate a professional description of an item is a great idea, imho.

"Obsessive Compulsive. Must be hard for the wife. "

Humor never comes across properly on a forum. See I can't tell if your being an *** or if you are joking. I was joking.

Anyways I think i made some good points. They have all helped me sell my items quickly and successfully. I would encourage others to take advantage of the site.

Tradesman


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

I have some ideas of furniture I want for the rental and want to take advantage of automation to scan for me on certain Ikea furniture. Surprisingly, I couldn't find any of them (I am looking for some higher quality stuff) so I was wondering if May June period has a higher volume (and lower price) of Ikea furniture due to students finishing university and whether or not September~October has a higher volume of student buying used furniture(to sell my student startup dish package).

Ultimately, I think this might be a good arbitrage opportunity if you have the garage space. Buy hot items in May, store it for 3 month and sell in September. 

Anyone else doing this arbitrage?


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

We used to do ALOT of selling on kijiji (and eBay). We found Craigslist had a lot more tire kickers and scammers, so they weren't worth our time.

We always have an email listed for our contact, usually no phone number. I am not sure why, but my spouse figured out a reason that had to do with people are more serious. We ask the people to email with a phone number we can call them, and will give ours after the initial contact.

We used to get a lot of now shows, sonow, we ask for a phone when the person is on route to our place. If they don't call, then I will sometimes have another person lined up an hour afterwards, and ask then for a call too. I tell all parties which number they are, so they know the expectation. This only works for high demand items, or really great deals. If I only have one person, we are more flexible but still ask for a courtesy call.

The demand for the item and how much I want to get rid of it. If its an item I purchased for resale, my price doesn't bend. If its something I'm just getting rid of and I was planning to give away I will negotiate. 

For those items that individually don't have a lot of value, or the last of m items, I will sell them in bundles. I find that if there are items that don't sell well, I will group them and though I might not get much more, I get rid of it, and it makes it easier to sell the other things. It also saves me time to bundle.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Tradesman said:


> "
> "Obsessive Compulsive. Must be hard for the wife. "
> 
> Humor never comes across properly on a forum. See I can't tell if your being an *** or if you are joking. I was joking.
> ...


You have to figure out from the smiley icon (greenie flashing teeth is an intent at humour..or kidding you).
If not..then interpret it as you wish. 

Netiquette dictates that no personal attacks (on an online virtual identity..ie: carverman, tradesdman), are expected. 
However, a certain amount of kidding is permissible. 

On the internet, we can be anyone we want to be.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I use kijiji to sell stuff I don't want.

Money is nice, and not giving it away is good, but really I want the crap out of my house.


----------



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

hystat said:


> One guy harrassed me so much over a car I was selling, I gave him a phoney address to pick it up 50 miles north of here.
> 
> He rented a car dolly and drove up to an abandoned body shop. You waste my time, I waste yours.


Hahahaha!


----------



## Guigz (Oct 28, 2010)

hystat said:


> I hate the tire kicker/lowballers. a bunch of kids that don't read the ads, they just offer 50% of your asking price for whatever you are selling. I always accept "sure - it's yours" and then never reply to them again - drives them batty.
> One guy harrassed me so much over a car I was selling, I gave him a phoney address to pick it up 50 miles north of here.
> 
> He rented a car dolly and drove up to an abandoned body shop. You waste my time, I waste yours.


while, I hate lowballers as much as the next guy, I would never do such a thing.

What is stopping the guy from contacting you again, pretending to be an interested buyer and showing up with a few of his friends to give you a lesson?

I used to get riled up about lowballers and stupid people on the internet but then I realized that there would always be another lowballer or another stupid inquiry. Now, I simply ignore most rude/stupid requests.

Question: Am I unreasonable to expect that someone send me a full sentence instead of "offer 50$"? If you don't have 5 seconds to type a full sentence, how can I expect you to even show up?


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Good points Matt. Also don't forget the key part of downsizing, is to ensure not too much new stuff comes in to take the place of the old. When I sell/downsize, I dispose of 10 items for every 1-2 I bring in. Over time this clear space on the shelving etc.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I agree with Guiz. Anyone that doesn't at least write ONE full sentence is either a scammer, a degenerate or is so incredibly foreign that they might not understand the basics of a business transaction in North America.

I don't mind low ballers though - After all it might be a genuine offer, and might be the best one you get!
I see probably 1/5 of items on kijiji that are GROSSLY mispriced. Usually it's electronics, something someone paid $400 for 3 years ago, is asking $300, and it now has a market value of $30. 
Or when people think something they have is rare when it was really just _rarely_ purchased because it's uselessness junk. Or people selling their "antique" items/furniture for hundred of dollars when it's just old stuff meant for the dump.

Perhaps it's these kind of people that have the most trouble with "low ballers"


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

We get low ballers, and tire kickers, and I think they are just looking for a bargain. We always confirm the details of the payment, amount, etc before the person comes over. I think people think they are being really smart in negotiating by some of the tactics afterwards.

We had someone come with pre filled check (and certified), and say that their 'friend' was paying for it, and that's all they gave. We told them they better get the rest and pay for the recertification again, or come up with the cash immediately, otherwise I have the next person in line who will be there in an hour. What a coincidence that they happened the have the exact remaining amount in their pocket. How fortunate are we? 

We get the sob stories, about how they the cost of the item is way to much, and it will impact their budget. I am normally pretty generous as I give most of my used items away. However, this particular case was the hottest toy for Christmas, and I was able to get many of them, and resell them. The cost of the toy was already outrageous, and I consider a luxery item, and they were complaining about the costs. I didn't even keep one for my daughter because I was felt that it was too extravagent.

Firm but fair is always what I go by. If I think someone is legitimate, when we are negotiating, I will usually drop it down, but if they try it after the fact to take advantage of it, forget it.


----------



## Guigz (Oct 28, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> However, this particular case was the hottest toy for Christmas, and I was able to get many of them, and resell them. The cost of the toy was already outrageous, and I consider a luxery item, and they were complaining about the costs. I didn't even keep one for my daughter because I was felt that it was too extravagent.


It's either a Wii or some type of singing/talking doll (e.g., Tickle me Elmo).

Amirite?


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, actually to both the Wii and Tickle Me Elmo and few other item we get lucky on. I actually made more on the tickle me Elmos than the Wii.

It was the Elmo that the person was complaining about.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> We get low ballers, and tire kickers, and I think they are just looking for a bargain.
> Firm but fair is always what I go by. If I think someone is legitimate, when we are negotiating, I will usually drop it down, but if they try it after the fact to take advantage of it, forget it.


How would you know? I'm ready to sell a rare guitar (no longer made) and
I'll be asking a couple hundred more than I paid for it, but less than what
its sold for before they stopped making this model about 5 years ago.

I tried selling it last year and ended up with tire kickers, no shows and
guys that asked too many questions over the phone. Now I just reply 
by email. I would be concerned about a check as well, because how would
I know that the "certified" check is legit? Why wouldn't the buyer just get
the cash from his bank and bring that with him if he is interested.


----------



## canehdianman (Apr 7, 2009)

carverman said:


> How would you know? I'm ready to sell a rare guitar (no longer made) and
> I'll be asking a couple hundred more than I paid for it, but less than what
> its sold for before they stopped making this model about 5 years ago.
> 
> ...


If I get a certified cheque that I am suspicious about, I call the branch that issued it to confirm it is legit.


----------



## Charlie (May 20, 2011)

...for you sellers out there....do you negotiate price before or after? For sports tickets I've negotiated before -- because I know exactly what I'm getting -- but for other stuff, I've done the haggling after I see the goods. That way -- I think -- I've a better eye for what's being offered, and the seller knows I'm serious about buying.

Thoughts?


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Plugging Along said:


> Firm but fair is always what I go by. If I think someone is legitimate, when we are negotiating, I will usually drop it down, but if they try it after the fact to take advantage of it, forget it.





carverman said:


> How would you know? I'm ready to sell a rare guitar (no longer made) and
> I'll be asking a couple hundred more than I paid for it, but less than what
> its sold for before they stopped making this model about 5 years ago.
> 
> ...


I meant that if someone shows up at my place after we've already settled on an agreement, and they try to change the agreement after the fact, I tend to be very firm. I occasionally I will bend because the person seems to give me a sincere, or at least a good story, and I will go down in price after the fact. That's all I meant.

You can't do much about tire kickers, and lots of questions, even the best ads have lots of questions. I think people are too lazy to read the whole thing, or just want someone to confirm the information to make sure that it's consistent. I know when I look at ads, I will ask them to describe the item or the place even though it's in the ad for consistency. For no shows, I set a time, ask them which area of the city they are coming from (so I can see how long it will take them), and I will ask them to call me before coming. I tell them I will be out, and if they show up with out a call, I may not be there. The serious ones will call and confirm. 



Charlie said:


> ...for you sellers out there....do you negotiate price before or after? For sports tickets I've negotiated before -- because I know exactly what I'm getting -- but for other stuff, I've done the haggling after I see the goods. That way -- I think -- I've a better eye for what's being offered, and the seller knows I'm serious about buying.
> 
> Thoughts?


I always negotiate before. I will not waste my time with someone who just wants to see it, but none of my items are one of a kind or unique. They are often in new condition or are electronics, which either work or don't. The condition of the items I have sold generally don't matter. I did sell some of my baby stuff, and there I gave really good accurate descriptions, and it was pending the person seeing it. We discussed a tentative price, assuming everything was as described. It was, so there was no further negotiation needed. I would think if the description was accurate and there was something really major, I would accept a negotiation. Also, if it's really well priced and it factors the condition, then I don't negotiate, unless I don't care.


----------



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

Charlie said:


> ...for you sellers out there....do you negotiate price before or after? For sports tickets I've negotiated before -- because I know exactly what I'm getting -- but for other stuff, I've done the haggling after I see the goods. That way -- I think -- I've a better eye for what's being offered, and the seller knows I'm serious about buying.
> 
> Thoughts?


When I *buy* and I see the item in front of me and it's of lesser quality (or damaged) than I expected I'll start to negotiate.

With furniture I'll negotiate on the phone, so not by email, so they know I'm serious. Most of the time couches are offered with a loveseat or two recliners and I'm only interested in one recliner for instance I'll ask for a better price.

When I *sell* I up the price with $10 or $20, expecting someone to ask for a better price.

I don't answer emails at all to be honest. Not even for tenants that are interested, I have never met anyone that emailed and rented after that, never. When you are interested, you call and show up.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

carverman said:


> How would you know? I'm ready to sell a rare guitar (no longer made) and
> I'll be asking a couple hundred more than I paid for it, but less than what
> its sold for before they stopped making this model about 5 years ago.


ebay for rare guitars
5 million guitar shoppers vs. 250 guitar "shoppers"
guitars are very easy to ship


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

hystat said:


> ebay for rare guitars
> 5 million guitar shoppers vs. 250 guitar "shoppers"
> guitars are very easy to ship


Yes, thanks. I did buy it on Fleabay, but I was hoping to sell it locally because
shipping these, even with strings detuned, requires a carton within a carton.
It's in a hardshell case, so I will find one or make one up and do that.

It being a full bodied blonde jazz guitar, it only appeals to those players that
like big bouted blondes...

er..for those that don't know what a "bout" is..it's the two circles that meet
in the middle on a classical or traditional styled guitars.....of course I named
my big bouted blonde "Anna Nicole" in tribute to the actress that passed away
a few years ago due to a drug overdose...sigh!....


----------



## Guigz (Oct 28, 2010)

GreenAvenue said:


> When I *buy* and I see the item in front of me and it's of lesser quality (or damaged) than I expected I'll start to negotiate.
> 
> With furniture I'll negotiate on the phone, so not by email, so they know I'm serious. Most of the time couches are offered with a loveseat or two recliners and I'm only interested in one recliner for instance I'll ask for a better price.
> 
> ...


I do almost the exact opposite of what you do. I always contact by email, taking time to write a coherent message and will only rarely call as first contact, but I usually call sellers or send another email just before I leave.

I do the same thing when I sell, I almost never list my phone number (except for cars and such) because I do not like to called at all times of night or day by someone that sounds like Jabba the Hut that wants to haggle for an old lamp. I only give out my phone number when I have confirmed the interest of the other party.


----------



## JustAGuy (Feb 5, 2012)

Guigz said:


> I only give out my phone number when I have confirmed the interest of the other party.


This is how I do it. I'm 90% more likely to respond to an ad via email, and there's only been once that I didn't follow up and buy, that that was because the response I got was completely incoherent.

When I sell I only deal with email because I can discreetly deal with that while at work rather than having phone calls coming in all day. The number comes at the end when we have to arrange actually meeting.


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2009)

I used to sell on kijiji but now I find that my time is more valuable and I would make mor $ working that I make on photographing the item, finding the cable to transfer the images to the computer, putting the add online, answering e-mails, meeting client, etc.

So a lot of stuff from the Kijiji box went to the garbage this year. It is just no longer worth my time. I also consider the time that the unwanted items clutter my living space and make me unhappy (I hate clutter). For some stuff, it was months. Now they are gone and I do not miss them.

What I have learned, all kinds of people out there. Honest and not. I made quite a few easy and efficient sales with my share of no show ups and low ballers that I ignored.

Dave


----------



## gt45 (Feb 6, 2012)

Funny think with Kijji is I will on ocassion have good stuff to give away that I don't feel is worth charging money for, ( dressers, electronics, ect, working TV, ) When I post a price, I get a lot better quality of responses from the free bait crowd who expect items to be worth a mint and they expect free delivery.

I gave a way a bb curve that had issues and the dumb *** who showed up my door wanted a charger, a unlocked working phone for his troubles, Free phone locked to telus with water damage, means you get a free phone thats not working beacuse it went swimming!!!


I do better finding items on Kijji than selling or giving items away.

When I want to rid off good quaility stuff, I put it my drive way for free, and its gone!!!


----------



## CashMoney101 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'd have to say the first rule of kijiji, is to take the money from the first person who can pay. Don't hold out for promised better offers if you are willing to hold the item. In my experience those offers tend to be unreliable. 

The second rule of kijiji, is to only negotiate price when you are there in person, having seen what you're buying and have the cash in your hand. A lot of sellers (like me) do not reply to people who lowball sight unseen. Realistically, those who do that are likely people who can't afford the item or those who are looking to flip it and turn a profit. These are not the buyers you're looking for.


----------



## Tom Dl (Feb 15, 2011)

The main rule for any buying and selling is to know your market. There are no fixed rules, really, you have to know what works. Selling a house is different than selling a 20 year old dishwasher. Part of that is to consider what kind of client will show up for your specific product. For the most part I have sold or bought machinery, and the people who show up are normally pretty nice, cash type people, not hard negotiators. But there are some products I would not sell on Kijiji, because I don't even want the kind of people who would show up to know I exist. Used tattoo gear, crack pipes... Just kidding. I sold a lot of high end stuff for a neighbour who was on hard times. A lot of it was easy to sell, but some of it, like some very expensive guy jewelry he had, Rolex, diamond rings, brought out scammers.

I don't mind whether people negotiate. If you know your end then you know what price you have to have to sell, and so forth, just stick to your plan. This is the frugality site, what should we expect, but we don't need to accept offers that don't make sense for us.

One nonsensical thing I noticed was that having one thing for sale did not seem a big deal, but having 4 things was like a full time job. I guess that depends on the kind of traffic you are generating.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

carverman said:


> a piece of used eqt that is still servicable and no defects is worth 50% or even less and that is a fair price.


We have found a few good purchases on Kijiji, but it seems that waaay too many vendors have inflated ideas about the worth of their 'treasures'; locally we see a number of, (as one example), treadmills for sale, (often of the Canadian Tire variety), "3-4 years old, barely used, asking (say) $200 less than (the full retail) we paid".

Canadian Tire regularly has 70% off sales on these items, and that's for NEW units...so a used one is worth...not so much.

A few times we've told people we're interested, but not at your asking price......they balk, and we tell them that if they haven't sold it in a month or so, and IF we're still interested, let's talk.

Couple times we've reached a deal, sometimes not......we're never desperate to buy something, nor are we desperate to sell something.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

I've used it in the past, and have simply gotten the run around from buyers and sellers. So much so my wife used to make fun of me for the trouble I seemed to have. She seemed to think I just dealt with irresponsible people.
My wife started using Kijiji this past month to get rid of some baby related items and immediately apologized to me.

People that call and never show up, people that lowball at less than half asking, people you make a deal with and they don't follow through. People that stall "until they get paid", people that want you to drop it off.

It's trash, pure and simple. For general items, you would be better off just having a yard sale.

Then there are the people that constantly post the same overpriced junk, every single day. I'm watching one guy post a video game system at a price that's about double what it should be. He's reposted it everyday for three months now.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Ultimately the price will dictate the interest for the item. I mean they are on kijiji looking vs buying at Walmart.

I only deal w people who will give up a contact number, and only meet when it is convenient for me. I list anything at a price that will generate a response, and will cover my gas money if needed. Most people are willing to pay for my gas money if it needs to be delivered and is out of my way.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

from my latest listing:
email 1 "I will take it where and when can I get this"
email 2 "Sounds great I'll try and get that way tomorrow"
email 3 "I'll e mail you what time I'll be there I should know by 12 can you hold it till tomorrow so I can have a look I am very interested "
email 4 "I'm sorry I ended up buying one closer "


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

hystat said:


> email 4 "I'm sorry I ended up buying one closer "


Sounds like a classy tire kicker. Most leave out #4. I must admit that I will search long and hard to avoid a trip from West Vancouver to Surrey or Richmond, even paying a little more.

When I was staying with friends in The Beach, I found a Shaw Direct PVR for $85 and it was only 12 blocks away...


----------

